# Thankyou



## AlixMummy (Nov 2, 2010)

This is somewhat of a love letter to FertilityFriends Single Women's board.  I was a long-time "lurker" (I hate that word -- let's say, I was an enthusiastic follower of the stories and wisdom herein), and then, well, I got pregnant.

Short story;  got to 39 and no prince was showing up.  Fortunately, a kind, intelligent and handsome friend showed up, and we went to work.  The first IUI went well, despite a 2.2 aml result, but then sadly, a mmc at 10 weeks.

We were terribly fortunate, and a lot of what we learnt in the meantime came from FF, but after the loss, I became pregnant again, and the result is snoring gently beside me aged six months old, and she arrived when I was 41 (and a half).  Truly, I do not think she would be here and nor would I be as happy as I am had it not been for the information and enthusiasm I read on these boards.  I wish you all the absolute best xxx


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi AlixMummy

What a lovely positive story!  Hope things are going well with your DD - it sounds like you made absolutely the right decision.  If you want some company, do come and join us over on the singlies' babies and toddlers board - we even meet up occasionally in "real life"  .

I have to ask: does the "kind, intelligent and handsome friend" have any prospect of turning into a prince?!  

B xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Alixmummy - what a lovely message!  So glad that you have achieved your dream, but very sorry you had the sad experience of a mmc along the way.  

Some1
xx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Alixmummy thanks for posting your story. As Bethany said come and join us on the singles bumps, babies and beyond board   

bingbong x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

AlixMummy, congrats on your little daughter!  You are far from the only "lurker" on these threads - I know of at least two other women who are avid readers but don't wish or perhaps feel able to post.  Thanks for sharing your experience and now you've taken the plunge, perhaps as others have suggested, you might feel able to come post on the babies thread.   

A-Mx


----------



## AlixMummy (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you for the kind welcome!  I will definitely visit the other boards (and join in this time!).


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome AlixMummy - what a lovely post and look forward to 'seeing' you posting here more regularly now   

Suitcase
x


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Ah that nearly made me cry, it doesnt take much at the moment.

Lovely story and well done in achieving your dream.

Looking forward to welcoming you to our threads.

Chowy and pup xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Alixmummy   


Awww - lovely image of LO snoring    


Love


MK xx


----------

